# For Rem. 870, any experience w/Mossberg 23" rifled barr



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

Just wondering weather to try Mossberg barrel instead of Remington. Cheaper than Dirt has them for $157. Cabelas has Rem. for $215, its the cantilever. Figure its way better than the scope mount option using the pins. less sight in problems.
I know, just spend the extra on the Rem. and be done, but who knows?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

you talking about the aftermarket mossberg barrels for remington? i herd they were just as good. but i have yet to look in to one myself


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, they come in blued or matte. Just wondering if they work as well as the Rem.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well ive herd nothing but good talk about them. reming ton and mossbergs are vferry compatable i recon. even my muzzle loader (traditions) uses remington barrels, and mossburg chokes


----------

